

Show HN: Jobsuitors, algorithmic job matching - samiur1204
http://jobsuitors.com

======
rhgraysonii
Signing up right now. Curious to see what this offers compared to similar
things such as Whitetruffle. Looks beautiful, though! I will give an edit with
my thoughts of the entire signup process.

~~~
samiur1204
Thanks, that would be awesome! As a side note, this is decidedly still in
alpha. Feedback is the most important thing for us right now.

~~~
rhgraysonii
I....I REALLY, REALLY, have no idea where this came from...but it has my
college filled in as "Epic Bible College" after I loaded my LinkedIn and I
cannot change it to the actual college I have attended. I imagine this is it
misconstruing "Epicodus", a programming bootcamp I attended. If you could help
me out in fixing that it would be wonderful. Right now I'm just letting it be.

